# Var oral liquid preparation question



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 2, 2013)

Want to make var liquid and had only previously done this with dbol....with the dbol the recipe only called for 190 grain alcohol so i assumed it would be the same for var but i have since came across recipes calling for peg300....

Is it necessary? Is there a substitute? What would it hurt to just use the alcohol?

Thx
~Nuts


----------



## kwantz (Sep 2, 2013)

I just use evoo... var has a consistency of sand.. so it will suspend evenly in evoo.. just shake it before each use...


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 2, 2013)

kwantz said:


> I just use evoo... var has a consistency of sand.. so it will suspend evenly in evoo.. just shake it before each use...



What is evoo? Extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## zezazi (Sep 3, 2013)

yup


----------



## zezazi (Sep 3, 2013)

theres a difference in a solution and a suspension. for a solution, no shaking is required and thats where the PEG comes into play. if you just want a suspension, you will need to shake it thoroughly and that is when you can use a carrier oil/alcohol


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 3, 2013)

zezazi said:


> theres a difference in a solution and a suspension. for a solution, no shaking is required and thats where the PEG comes into play. if you just want a suspension, you will need to shake it thoroughly and that is when you can use a carrier oil/alcohol



Half and half i presume?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 3, 2013)

Booze / glycerine 40/60


----------



## FamBam209 (Sep 5, 2013)

U can even thin out the taste of the booze alittle w do 20/40/40. Booze gly. Distilld


----------



## FamBam209 (Sep 5, 2013)

And it still stays consistent if thats a question and it doesń have a bad tastethis way either


----------



## caladin (Sep 28, 2013)

10 gram of Oxandrolone powder
98 ml of PEG 400
392 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol


For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure: 

place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
remove the beaker from the water
allow the PEG to cool down
slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture

---

Problem is still looks like sugar crystals in my vial a shit ton? I have done this about 10 times over with the heat. I have been thinking of throwing in the microwave but worried about the booze blowing up? Any ideas?

Im going to assume if the melting point is "Oxandrolone melting point= 226-230?C" the boiling water is not hot enough?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 28, 2013)

i hav Proviron thts the same way. like pop-rocks kinda. lol ...but flakes.
kinda makes ya wonder if the dose is right.
id try boiling pan or pot of water...not micro. 



caladin said:


> 10 gram of Oxandrolone powder
> 98 ml of PEG 400
> 392 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

Just eat it..it will never be clear like liquid clen..melt point is too high.  T3 is nasty..lmao.


----------



## caladin (Sep 28, 2013)

That what worries me. I should have done 1gram to test it out. Stupid me. ERR. but there must be a way


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

Usually booze glycerine and a little distiled water is all u need. I try to avoid peg just because no need for it.. nothing wrong with crystals..look at winny inj..its micronized... u could probably motar/ pedstal the raw into dust but its a hassle.....some recipes are not true tested..


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 1, 2013)

Seriously in alll honesly everone hre wherei live abslut love my liq Var ant jstas ib said booze and glycerin and since its consistency is like sand u can get away with very little booze extra gylcerin and then top it off w 10-15% of distilld to thinout the taste and shake it ea time and its consistent ea dose guys here love itover the caps and underdosed tabs that float around as well andhey worse case scenerio u make a bottle and dont like the consistenc the go thru thr rxra hastle of the other way only one that goes clear in this solution minus the distilld is dbol all the rest the powder settles at thrbottom until u shake it and stays in dose for a little while


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 1, 2013)

But hey who am i to know any of this w my 129 posts trial and error


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> But hey who am i to know any of this w my 129 posts trial and error



Dont over hype yourself.. enuf a that goin on..lol.  waz up fam?


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 3, 2013)

Not much same ol shit w work and keeping busy w the other wbu, i try to hop on here every now n then so i knw how guys get w someone who dont have butloads of posts they tend not to beleive him lol thats why i put it out there like that and from what ive seen lately unless ur a vet on here ur word dont hold much water so thats y i kinda shy away frm writing what. I knw that way im not wasting finger energy lol


----------

